# Help wanted



## 4PY (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi im wanting to go to the doncaster expo in june this year, and was wondering, how to get there, cause im going to be probs gettin a coach down from newcastle to doncaster, and ive never been there before, so im going to find it hard getting to the expo when im there, can any one help please?:flrt:
Cheer's 
4PY


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I live right next to you and Im pretty sure me and the OH half are going maybe closer to the time we could arrange something and giev you a lift if you like?


----------



## Eleanorray (Aug 26, 2014)

How do I get to the Doncaster expo from Newcastle, trains are too expensive and don't have a group to hire a coach


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Trains aren't that bad if you get an advanced ticket.

Bus?

Find people on here who might be going who can offer you a lift in the car for a small cost.
Start your own thread instead of resurrecting one that's 5 years old..................:whistling2:


----------

